# Earthquake Shakes Afghanistan, Pakistan, India; At Least 11 Dead



## Cyberghost (Oct 26, 2015)

*media2.s-nbcnews.com/j/newscms/2015_44/1275821/map_901877672ff197c946c39de3a60fbd23.nbcnews-ux-600-480.jpg​
KABUL — A deadly magnitude-7.5 earthquake hit northeastern Afghanistan on Monday, and was felt hundreds of miles away in Pakistan and India.

The temblor struck at around 2:10 p.m. (5:10 a.m. ET). The quake came just days after rain fell in many parts of Afghanistan, making mud-built houses more vulnerable to collapse.

At least 11 people were killed in neighboring Pakistan, according to police and health officials.

The USGS said the quake was centered around 28 miles south-southwest of Jarm, Afghanistan. It also revised the preliminary magnitude from 7.7 to 7.5.

In the Afghan capital Kabul, cars stopped in the streets and screaming residents streamed out of homes, offices and schools. Afghanistan's ministry of public health told NBC News that hospitals were on standby.

Similar scenes were reported in cities including Lahore and Peshawar in neighboring Pakistan, where the government declared emergency in the province of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa and neighboring areas.

"I just felt it go up and down as if I was on a New York subway on a really rough ride," said NBC News producer Wajahat S. Khan, who was in Lahore at the time of the quake. "Everything was moving up and down. My lunch on the table was literally just popping up and down."

NBC News producer Mushtaq Yusufzai was eating with his family in Peshawar when the earthquake struck.

"There was no was way to go downstairs so we immediately climbed to the rooftop," he said. "It seemed the entire building is going to collapse. Women and children were crying and traffic was stopped on roads."

The country's Supreme Court was in a televised session and judges, lawyers and complainants were shown running out of the room.

Source: NBCNews


----------



## satinder (Oct 27, 2015)

I also felt tremors in Delhi for long time.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 28, 2015)

_"There was no was way to go downstairs so we immediately climbed to the rooftop,"_
Can we do that? I think so, since if can't go down, it makes sense to go up, so that rubble doesn't bury you.


----------

